
JSONed – JSON Stream Editor for the Command Line - tidwall
https://github.com/tidwall/jsoned
======
gamedna
Excited to see another tool in this space. As long time ./jq user I am really
curious to hear how this compares.

~~~
tidwall
Sorry the delayed response. I just posted a performance comparison of jsoned
and jq.
[https://github.com/tidwall/jsoned#performance](https://github.com/tidwall/jsoned#performance)

